# Night Sights for a Beretta 92F



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just purchased this Beretta 92F Inox 9mm










I'm very pleased with it. :smt023

Can I get night sights for it? :smt083

I was looking at the front sight and I'm not sure how to mount them.
:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Can't tell in the pic and it's been a while since I sold my 92FS, Is the front sight part of the slide? If so You'd have to get the slide machined, meaning that you'd have to have the front sight ground off and either have a new sight staked on or get a dovetail cut in the slide.

Kind of like this:










BTW, beautiful piece. I've always loved the way Berettas look in stainless.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

beautiful gun
nice pick
i have always wanted one 
cheaper choice would be the crimson trace laser grips
if you would have gotten the other model it has a rail for lights or lasers


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I hadn't thought about the Crimson Trace Grips for it.

Depending on the cost to get the front sight done, it might be cheaper to get the Crimson Trace laser grips.

I have CT's on 3 of my other guns (a Glock, a XDm,and a Kimber):smt023

I really like laser sights.:smt023. but I'm so anal that I usually have night sights on most of my guns.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Tooltech can install a tritium vial in the front sight. You send them the slide and they drill the sight and insert the vial. 
Not sure how much it would cost, IIRC it was under $200 but I'm really not sure. CT grips are over $200.

Tooltech Beretta 92 info

Edit: It was $165 to do this to my Taurus


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

bruce333 - thanks for the information.

:smt1099


----------

